# Hammers refurbish



## celsoari (Jun 19, 2020)

How I reformed two rusty hammers:






Greetings from Brazil

Celso Ari


----------



## brino (Jun 19, 2020)

Outstanding!

What a transformation......from scrap to treasure!

Thanks for posting this.
-brino


----------



## ddillman (Jun 20, 2020)

beautiful job. it would be hard to start hammering on something with it


----------



## FLguy (Jun 20, 2020)

Gosh, that took awhile to get that great finish.


----------



## celsoari (Jun 20, 2020)

brino said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> What a transformation......from scrap to treasure!
> 
> ...



thanks Brino...cheers from Brazil
Celso Ari


----------



## Weldo (Jun 21, 2020)

Great video!  Nice job!  Saving old tools is very cool!


----------



## celsoari (Jun 21, 2020)

Weldo said:


> Great video!  Nice job!  Saving old tools is very cool!


Thanks


----------

